

What I like about 960.gs in some simple SASS [gist] - ggwicz
https://gist.github.com/1514561

======
ggwicz
This is not everything from the 960 Grid System, but it's the stuff I use
most. A lot of the other SASS grids I've seen are just too complicated for my
personal taste.

This math and setup is simple and small enough that, (with comments removed),
I can just plug it into the top of my main SASS file and start styling. I
don't need to have a whole separate `grid.sass` file, have tons of `.pull` or
`.push` or `.suffix` or typography stuff, or deal with god-awfully-ugly and
hard-to-maintain HTML classnames.

Much of the same code from the 16-col 960gs is generated. The 960 css file is
here for comparison: [https://github.com/nathansmith/960-Grid-
System/blob/master/c...](https://github.com/nathansmith/960-Grid-
System/blob/master/code/css/960_16_col.css)

Feedback appreciated.

~~~
zbuc
I don't get it. "yay"? "horrah"? "wut"? Better variable names please and maybe
an example of how to use it.

The only 960 framework I've used is Skeleton(<http://getskeleton.com/>) which
is pretty neat.

~~~
ggwicz
Those are just random markup class names I'm using to demonstrate how to use
the system. Any variables are in the SASS file and start with $

The demo SASS in the second half of the file is all you need, on my opinion.
This is literally the entire grid system and meant for people familiar with
960.gs already

